# cumê



## Mangato

Depois dos  40 anos a única coisa que o médico deixa a um homem  *cumê* com gordura é a propria* muié,*

Que quer dizer cumê*?* Por *muié*  entendo mulher


----------



## Outsider

"Cumê" é uma pronúncia coloquial de "comer". 
"Muié" é uma pronúncia coloquial e regional de "mulher" (de uma parte do Brasil).


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado Out. Agora sim que entendi


----------



## Outsider

Mais acerca deste sotaque.


----------



## Alandria

"muié" já foi explicado pelo out e no tópico mensionado.
Agora, "cumê" é bem típico de alguns dialetos como nordestino (sim, apesar de eles tenderem a abrir as pretônicas, há a exceção de quando elas estão antes de "m" ou "n", esse "u" também é nasal no sotaque nordestino), e carioca (sim, os cariocas fazem muito isso).


----------



## Outsider

"Cumê" até em Portugal se pode ouvir ocasionalmente. No entanto, a conjunção da pronúncia "cumê" com a pronúncia "muié" aponta para o sotaque caipira, parece-me.


----------



## Naticruz

Outsider said:


> "Cumê" até em Portugal se pode ouvir ocasionalmente. No entanto, a conjunção da pronúncia "cumê" com a pronúncia "muié" aponta para o sotaque caipira, parece-me.


Deve ser mesmo muito ocasionalmente, OUT!
Cumprimentos


----------



## Outsider

Naticruz said:


> Deve ser mesmo muito ocasionalmente, OUT!


O que acontece é que a maior parte das vezes os portugueses não dão por que falam assim. 
E também não escrevemos "cumê", mas uma coisa é a escrita e outra a fala.


----------



## uchi.m

Olá!


Naticruz said:


> Deve ser mesmo muito ocasionalmente, OUT!
> Cumprimentos


Ocasionalmente da boca de cerca de 40 a 50 milhões de brasileiros


----------



## Outsider

Penso que a Nati se referia aos portugueses, Uchi.


----------



## uchi.m

Outsider said:


> Penso que a Nati se referia aos portugueses, Uchi.


Ah sim! Correto 
Mas agora fiquei curioso: em Portugal existe gente que diz _muié_? [excluindo-se os brasucas de plantão por aí]


----------



## Outsider

"Muié" não, tirando possíveis brasucas, mas "cumê" eu diria que sim (às vezes). Veja o meu _link_ acima.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Duvido uchi.m

Mas... e *mulé*? É só no nordeste?

E cumé, em vez de "como é"?


----------



## Naticruz

Outsider said:


> Penso que a Nati se referia aos portugueses, Uchi.


Seguido atentamente o forum não havia dúvida.  
Obrigada OUT


----------



## Outsider

Mas repare que este tópico era originalmente acerca de duas pronúncias brasileiras. Nós é que nos fomos fazendo de casa...


----------



## uchi.m

Naticruz said:


> Seguido atentamente o forum não havia dúvida.
> Obrigada OUT


É verdade, desculpe-me pela desatenção


----------



## Alandria

Dona Chicória said:


> Duvido uchi.m
> 
> Mas... e *mulé*? É só no nordeste?
> 
> E cumé, em vez de "como é"?


 
Bom, aqui no Espírito Santo e no Rio de Janeiro também é bem comum a palavra "Mulher" ser pronunciada assim.


----------



## Naticruz

uchi.m said:


> É verdade, desculpe-me pela desatenção


Não por isso, meu Amigo, também me acontece, especialmente a esta hora da noite
Saudações lusitanas


----------



## babyray

Olá! Escutei uma marchinha no youtube e no final o cantor diz "pau vai cumê". O que isso significa? 
Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

O pau vai comer= quer dizer que ou vai alguém vai ter que pagar pelo que fez ou vai haver briga; mais ou menos isso.


----------

